# My adventure in Guppies



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome to my guppy adventure!

Other than a single pregnant guppy I rescued from a friend who was going to flush her, who ended up dying during birth the next day, I have _no experiance with guppies_.
Looking for an easy to breed/quick growing and colorful fish to fill my (at the time) empty ten gallon I decided Guppies would be a nice choice since I could fit up to 6 adults in the tank.

Excited, _I'll admit I was a bit rushed_ to get started. I already had the tank(s), conditioners, heater, food, fry food and the like and some experience raising betta fry.
So while out filling out job application and spending some time with my dad I stopped by Petco(the only place in town with female guppies that I know of).
I was disappointed at first. Most of he females were colorless or only had the tiniest spot of yellow to give any idea of what colors they would throw. 2 were quite dark/black and 1 had a red-orange-yellow-clear gradiating tail.

I ended up with 1 of each of those.

Male wise they only had 'cobras' and of that only 3 in stock. 2 were red/orange and one was a lovely bright yellow.
I chose the yellow(looking online I see he's called a 'lemon cobra'). I wish his markings were a tad darker, but hopefully it's something i can breed for in later generations.
----------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qYNj9W1Bb4
Now keep in mind the tank is *bare right now* but it won't be for long. I'm grabbing a couple plants today and *plan to add more*.
I don't have a filter but I vacuum up the poop/excess food twice a day and do a partial water change when I do.
I have an airstone/pump for some water circulation(not in/on in the video added after) and a heater in the tank.
This video was taken soon after they were released into the tank. Ignore the tape on the tank. xD

----

Roughly 12 hour after buying them one of the females began to drop fry.
It started with three, then 6, then 9 and now we're up to *11 fry*, 12 hours after she started dropping(not sure if this is a normal amount of time to be dropping).er

With the bare tank I expected the the 3 guppies to eat the fry but they to be ignoring them, avoiding them even. Should the fry still be there in the morning I'm considering moving them to another tank(a 2 gallon until I can set up something larger in a day or so). Would this be alright?

Also, food wise I've been feeding them decaps. I've noticed them nibbling at the crushed flakes I feed the adult, too. So they are eating.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Scratch that... 12 fry now...xD


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I ended up with 12 fry total. This will probably revolve aaround them for the next month. xD
I moved them into an empty betta cup last night and floated them in the tank.
Today I cleaned out my old large kritter keeper(holds about 2-3 gallons) I'm going to move the fry into there.
They are loving the decap bse, I would sit here and watch them eat all day.

One looks a bit smaller/weaker than the others but no losses to illness or stress(from being herded into the cup) yet.
The other 11 are really active.

Once in the smaller tank I'm thinking 50% water changes every day, hopefully start sexing around 2 weeks and separate once I can sex them.


-----
The adult guppies are fine. My male seems to favor the yellow/orange/red tailed female. He follows her to no end all but ignoring the other two unless all four are swimming together.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbing! :-D


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha, hello again. xD

The fry have been fully moved/fed and seem happy in their new tank.



On a sidenote I think something may be wrong with my black female....maybe not physical health wise but mentally. 

She seems to stick to one corner of the tank, alone, and just stare at my wall. She moves when I walk over, begs for food, occasionally follows the others...but then goes back to her corner and just...stares. Kinda creepy. 
She's not clamped, her colors her nice, doesn't seems stressed. She's about mid--level so she's not resting on the bottom or having floating issues, she eats fine.
Strangeness. I'll keep an eye on her.

Also about 50% sure the red-orange-yellow-clear tailed female is pregnant(before I bought her).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol hi.

She may be seeing a reflection, you can try putting up a piece of paper in the corner to see if she reacts to that at least.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I put up a piece of paper and it seemed to help..but she still occasionally just stops what she's doing like she forgot why she was there.
><

The fry are doing well, just got a semi-late breakfast. at least two of them are really dark/black confirming my suspicion it was the black girl who dropped them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, silly girl, I find some of my boy's do that as well. No idea why, they just do so I'm sure she'll be fine ^_^ just a special guppy is all haha.

Sounds like the fry are doing well though! :-D Can't wait to see pics of them ;-)


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's a picture from when I was herding them into the cup:










bad groupshot of the adults:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute!! Yeah I'm still wondering if the Baby livebearer I have is Guppy or Endler, I guess time will tell technically and size


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

would love to see a picture of him at some point. 
I haven't seen any endlers here, but I would love a colorful male for some cross-breeding.
I may just end up buying a supercross trio or something from lotsoffish/Pete Mang.

All my babies are still alive and swimming.
2 of them are /really/ dark and one has black speckles on his/her tail.

They're almost two weeks old and I can't believe how big/developed are compared to betta fry at this age.

I'll be moving them to the cup again tonight for a water change, I'll try to take some pictures.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! And wouldn't know you, I left for a weekend which I don't normally do and the baby Betta that I had the Endler's in with...yeah he killed them >.> he's never killed anything before I put shrimp in because they were too tiny to go in the bigger tank so I figured they'd be safe with him....guess it sparked something in him. Same with the other male endler I had :-/ so no more endlers for me. But I still have pics of them that you can look at!

This is Baby Spot:

















And this was White Stripe:









White Stripe and Baby Spot:









Blue Spot and White Stripe:


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Aww. :/
They were beautiful little fish.
The video came out a bit orange because of my light/waiting until night time to do it.
But here is a short video I shot of the fry with my phone while I cleaned out their tank. You can see a couple with the dark tails. The color extends to half/2 thirds of their body when they aren't mad at me for moving them.




...vid doesn't look like it's working so here is a link.


Guppies are little poop machines compared to bettas. o3o
Hopefully getting the stuff to cycle a new tank come the first(It's my birthday on the 14th <3)
---
One of the adult females looks ready to drop here within a week.
Another looks pregnant, but not as far a long.
The third is probably prego by now(after two weeks with my male) but I can't a be sure yet looking at her.
I have three 1 gallon tanks that are empty, but I'm not really looking forward to adding three more water changes to my routine so I'm thinking I'll move these fry to my 20 gallon and invest in a couple breeder nets/boxes or something I can attach to that to separate the larger fry from the new born.

Once these fry get larger/start to show color I can pick out 2-3 to keep and my local pet store will take the rest to use as feeders if nothing else(They don't carry many fish usually so they have quite a few empty tanks on their wall, and the fish they do have on hand are usually big enough to eat a young guppy, easy).

I tried to sex the fry but they won't hold still and I need glasses so it was hard to focus. xD I'll try again in the morning since I want to separate them asap so the females remain virgins.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah they were beautiful fish....darn you Betta's!!!! lol

The fry look so big now! It's crazy how fast they grow compared to Betta's!!! And yes, little poop machines >.< I think all livebearer's are though, at least I know Platies are! 

Oh really? The 14th of September I assume? My little brother is the 15th and I'm the 18th! lol that's awesome!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha, yea September. ^^

I went to today, came back,and 11 more fry. For lack of a better place to put them/a free heater, they're with the two week old fry. They're sooo much smaller though,I worry if it's ok.
This brings my fry total to 23 for now.

I'm going to hopefully set up my gallon tomorrow to move the fry into.
I bid on some guppies last night though so I may move the adults to the 20 instead and use the 10 for the fry.

In about 2-3 weeks I'll probably start re homing the older ones.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy mackerel, they reproduce wayyy to fast for me XD that's pretty awesome though. I'm sure the younger fry will be fine, as long as the older fry can't fit them in their mouths, they should be quite alright.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't seen any issues so far. If anything they taught the new fry to eat the decaps faster.

And yeah..xD Maybe three females wasn't the best route since that's that's three potential drops every month. 
I do have a neighbor with a tank of larger fish so between that/local pet stores and online stuff I shouldn't have too much issue with them.

My problem(?) is I seem to have 0 fry loss. xD So no natural selection that way to 'thin the herd' so to speak. 
You would think lack of a filter would kill at least a few.


Speaking of filters, a local angelfish hatchery shut down. So they're selling off a bunch of shipping bags/sponge filters. Because they're just down the street I'm going to ask if they have any plants/tanks as well and if they can hold them till the first.
~crosses fingers~


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh good luck with the plants/tanks!!! I hope you can get some at least :-D

Yeah, the only time I lost my Platy fry was because my betta Rembrandt decided he wanted a snack, not because my cycle crashed and had a mini-cycle or nothing lol. They're hardy fry!!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Very hardy. xD

The third adult female(the orange/yellow under the male in the photo on the last page) looks like she's going to drop this week.
But I checked the tank today to see the male harassing her/her huddled in the corner clamped up. I'm soaking a one gallon with hot water before I scrub it/fill it with some aged water. I'm thinking I'll move her into that until she drops.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

This weekend petsmart is having a sale. Guppies are all $1 each. ~flail~
I /need/ to go Friday.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG I almost choked on my cereal when you did ~flail~ lmao!! I hope they have some good ones!! :-D all ours has is the red tuxedo ones and an occasional yellow one, not much a selection lol


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Ours usually only has red tux and some cobras, but I'm hoping they'll have gotten a new shipment recently for the sale.
I _really_ want some blues. 

On a sadder note, the half-black female passed away. I still have all of her fry and the other three adults seem fine.
She'd been acting of lethargic so I'd separated her into a jar(still sitting in the tank so she stayed warm). By this morning she was gone.

There are still two females in with the male so I don't need to worry about having to replace her unless I do end up buying some fish tomorrow. Still sad to see her go.
Doing a large water change here after I post.


Back to happy-fun-fish-baby-time-show now!
Still no fry loss. The new batch seems to be catching up quick to the older ones. I'm soaking the 20long and will fill it after I do water changes.

Moving the adults to the 20 this weekend some time so the fry can have the ten.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww sad about the female, but yes, at least you still have her fry 

Here's to hoping they have some good fish for you! :-D


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Hope so as well. It's been really hot so we put off shopping until today.
I'm heading out right now to go see what they have left.

The fry were moved into the ten gallon yesterday and today look great. I'm training them to find their food/eat under a styrofoam cup(placed upside down so it floats on top of the water) so the surface agitation caused my the bubbler/filter won't be an issue.
Two adults are floating in the 20 gallon(doing watcher changes twice a day) until I find out if I'm adding more fish or not. I want to add them all at once to avoid having a set pecking order that might be disputed.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Bought 2 HB boys and 3 new females.
also got some test strips and seachem ammonia thing you stick in the tank that's supposed to be good for a year, as well as some fake plants that float(and the fry love).

Most of the second group seem to be doing fine but I see one or two who are still really small. It's weird as the others are pretty uniform in size.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Sucked up the bottom of the tank and did a small water change after lunch today, everyone is doing well.
Planning another water change in a few hours(just a gallon or two).

The older fry are 24 days old today.
the younger are a week and a day old.

I'm going to move the most pregnant female into a gallon by herself tomorrow or the next day..or a small container I can put inside the maintank. Either way I'm separating her until she drops(my guess being she's due between 4 and 7 days from today).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy mackerel, it's been almost a month already??? Where the heck did time fly?? Wow, I'd love to see some update pictures of them though! And your new HB males! They sound amazing :-D

So are you working on lines of color or fin types?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

These fry are all from females who were prego when I bought them, so no set strains.

I want to work with blues and half blacks.

the three fry from the first drop were pretty dark pretty early, so I'm hoping they end up nicely colored half blacks. quite a few from the second drop are getting a lot of black on them(not as solid than the first drop though).
I'm hoping to get at least 1 or two random blue males from one of these drops.

I'll go from there.
Though the two Half black boys I bought have orange on them.
Eventually, when these are grown and I know what I have, I'll rehome any that don't fit what I'm working with and purchase a trio of light blue mosaics(maybe the HM ones I've been watching).

If I do I'll work on a HM blue mosaic with a tux/HB body strain....or try to anyway. lol

New video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WriTzahWIdk

Ignore the cup, it's only in there for feeding...the food on the bottom was cleaned after the video was shot when I did a water change.

One of these days I'll figure out how to get a video that isn't orange using my phone. Picking up a different light bulb later today.
I'll get a video, or at least a photo or two, of all my current adults later.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice! They look really good :-D

What are you feeding them?

Blue Mosaics sound really pretty, all the names for Guppy colors are so cool and then Betta colors: red....orange...blue! lol so boring and unoriginal XD that's great though! :-D


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I adore patterned fish, it's why when I did have bettas I liked marbles so much.

I feed decaps and crushed tetramin flakes. I've heard of feeding ground up spirulina disks to help them color, and I have a few, but I haven't tried feeding it yet.

Occasionally they get a crushed betta pellet instead of flakes, but only because I have the pellets left over and don't want them to go to waste. xD

The larger ones look big enough that I'm thinking of buying some live blackworms tomorrow(I can cut them up smaller for the fry). If nothing else the adults will probably enjoy them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I agree I do like patterned fish as well and finally got my first Marbles as well! So I can see where having Guppies is awesome in that regard. :-D


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha,

the fry had their first taste of really live food today, cut up black worms. gobbled them right up. I'm seeing quite a bit of blue iridescence on some of the fry, hoping they will color up and actually /be/ blue. XD at least one~crosses fingers~


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! Here's to getting a blue guppy! :cheers:

Are there ones that are like Half Black but are Half Blue instead?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sure they exist somewhere, but it's to early to tell on my fry.

I had a mass die off in my adult tank, all my females except one are gone. The one left is in her own tank for now and my adult tank is now all males until these fry grow up.
I'm assuming one female died and it just caused a chain reaction of males stressing the rest.
I'm not going to buy anymore,just replace them with females from the fry tank when they're bigger.

Update fry wise, all are healthy and doing fine.
I did find one who has a pretty bad dip in his spine but he swims and eats with the rest so I'm going to let him live. He's not going in the main tank though, don't want him reproducing, so I may need to rehome him to someone with an all male tank.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Seems death brings with it new life,
that pregnant female just dropped 15 or so fry(looks like she may drop more).
The largest of my older fry are going in my 20 with the adults, new borns will be going into the ten with the other fry(I've been told they should be fine, but I am expecting a couple losses simply from moving them so soon after birth, but the female needs her own tank for now.

I'm thinking of doing 100% in the morning(or a 90%...or 2 50s...not sure with the new fry).


Guppy-mama does /not/ like me watching her...xD


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Scratch that, 30 or so fry.


Also, the halfblack boys I got from petsmart?
I'm thinking they're those dwarf panda you seen on aquabid(though, less healthy petstore quality versions). They're a lot smaller than my 'cobra' and they're tails are more round than the other fancy guppies out here.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow! Gratz on the new fry! lol, silly Guppy-mama!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

New fry are growing well,no losses that I've found yet.
They like to rest on the heater, so cute and tiny~


Plants from peachii should be here tomorrow.
Thinking I'll put most of the floaters in the main tank/with the larger fry, and about half the bacopa Carolinia.
Small fry will get Wisteria and some hornwort.
Rest of the plants are going in the ten gallon until I figure out how I want to arrange them more permanently.

Anyone know anybody who might be willing to adopt a couple guppies with spine issues? They eat/swim fine.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If I knew my Betta's wouldn't eat them, I'd say that I'd love them! But I'm too fearful my boy's and girl's will just make a snack out of them >.< I may know a person who might want some though, let me check.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd be very interested, but the main concern for me is how slow do they swim? And any idea on shipping? Ragnarok is very friendly until they go near his leaves and then he can nip at others. He plays nice until then though.


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Awwh baby fish <3 Subbing.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

They swim just as fast as the others, i've had no issues with them and they handle the current from my filter, fine even after I removed the sponge I had muffling it when they were smaller. Not sure if they'd be fast enough to avoid a betta,any more so than other guppies. But I have seen people keeping the two together so. ~shrugs~


I've never shipped fish before.
But priority flat rate on a medium box is like $13 I think and should arrive 2-3 days.
I have lots of newspaper to insulate/cushion the box but no shipping heaters(again, since I've never shipped fish xD).

I can add a couple "healthy"(non-bent spines) too, if you'd like.

If you're interested just let me know how many, total, you'd like.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

*Journal update-wise....xD*

My plants got here earlier today. They're spread out among my 20L main tank, my 10(where I've moved the newest baby fry) and a half gallon. xD

No deaths from any of the batches.
I spotted some yellow on one of the fry today.  
They're growing up so fast...~wipes a tear away~


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh! okay. Currently I have no money nor the time to set up new fish and acclimate them. How ever! Hopefully soon I will be out of my debt and able to get guppies! I'd much rather adopt them than go out and buy them and especially since they're special!! I could take at most 3 though, my community tank with Ragnarok is only a 10. I'll upgrade it eventually. :/


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll be heading out of town on Monday for a week or so. So no rush, really. xD
And have a batch of fry that are only 3 days old currently, but if they grow anything Like their siblings they'll be ready to rehome in a couple weeks if need be.
So when you can afford it just left me know, I'm sure I'll have some to send,lol.
Maybe these older ones will have colored out and fully grown by time you can adopt, too~
I think I spent less than a hundred setting up a tank for the guppies(around $65/70 including tank and heater, even though I already had those, and $25 was for plants alone which you don't need xD.)
But you can do a bare bottom-minimal tank pretty cheaply($13 for a new 10 gallon, cheaper used, $10 for a new filter, $10 for a new heater cheaper if you find one used, $2-$5 for flake food if you don't have any) and just add to it over time.

If my plants don't melt/die off while I'm away and can probably send at least some floaters along with the fish.


I'm starting to pick out my 'faves'/keepers in the older fry even if they aren't fully grown.
2 of the really dark ones are, indeed, females. Infact, most of the ones who showed color early are female.
Most of my lighter bodied ones are male. Haven't set about getting an exact gender count yet.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Yellow, orange, and red are starting to show up on the fry. <3


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Well the good news is my ten is a sand bottom with plants  i have wisteria and ohh.. I forgot the name.. there are glo-light tetras and corydora habrosus. Abd tgen Ragnarok when everyone is settled in.

YAY COLORS!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hygrophila Corymbosa Lucillia ^_^


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

alright no updates for a week or so while I run off to spend time with my significant other~

Trusting my dad with the tanks while I'm gone.

I'm not overly confident in his care for the younger fry but the older ones should be find from this point on. He's been instructed to only feed them once a day since I'm afraid he'd /over/ feed otherwise.

Everyone is getting a waterchange right before I leave.

Will update(with pictures!) when I return home.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

No update yet, return home got pushed back to monday.
But I called home:
No deaths and everyone seems to be doing fine.
Wish I could see them and confirm this with my own eyes.

If everyone is indeed healthy when I get home I may be looking to rehome some in about a week.
I'll have estimated gender count when I get home. Any with noticeable spine issues were moved to another tank before I left and won't be included in this general rehoming.
I'm thinking of charging $20 for a medium flat rate box and $25 for a large flat rate box, with whatever I can fit in there with respects to request for certain genders(the cost covering shipping and supplies). No color guarantee do to the mixed nature of the fry but when I get home I can tell you what's showing so far.
Does this seem reasonable(shipping alone is 12-13 for a medium and 17 for a large, any of the remaining would cover cost of raising the fry and bags for shipping)? I'd be including some decaps and crushed flakes as well. Maybe plants if mine are growing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess it depends on how many fry are in there, to me it seems like too much but I'm also a poor college student haha. So everything over 5 dollars is expensive to me XD lol so I don't think you can go off by my judgment at least ^_^


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I suppose it would depend on how many can be shipped per bag.
I hear after 2 months hey should be bagged individually.
These aren't 2 months yet. So I should be able to get away with 2-3 per bag? with 3-4 bags in a medium box? I'll find out soon how many bags exactly.
Buying from, say, petsmart you'd be paying $2-$4 per fish. 
I can look into weighing it and shipping cost of priority without flat rate to see if it's cheaper depending on how many fish are wanted(Only planning to 'charge' 50-60 cents a fish to cover food/water conditioner used to raise them). Most of the cost is the cost of shipping.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Right that makes sense.

Why a medium box? Is it just the fish or did I miss something else here?

Any new pictures? Would love to see! :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So I'm finally starting to make money again! If you still have your special guppies please keep me updated!  Are they mixed genders?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Medium because...idk. I figured there would be enough room to get a few fish in there and there's a flat rate option so people can't accuse me of pocketing money off shipping. xD Large also available. Small probably, too. I have some I just haven't looked into how well I can pack it.

Last I checked the bent spines decided they all wanted to be females.
I'll check again and do another thorough look at the main tank for any more.
Since there's only 3 of them so far I can probably fit them into a smaller box so the shipping will be cheaper.
They had their own 2.5 gallon before I left but have been with the youngest fry for the past week and a half to keep feeding down while I was away. 
So there should be no worries of potential pregnancy/sperm storage. 

Trying to get pictures but everything on my phone comes out orange do to the lights in my room. May settle for a video.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

That's fine! As long as they are all the same gender. As much as I like babies... I don't really want Ragnarok to eat them. >.< 

Even an orange picture would be fine!  I'm excited because they're babies!!! That and I love guppies in general. They're adorable.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Sad to say the two with the worst of the bent spines passed away.
I assume overfeeding/foul water to be the cause.

The smaller tank was cloudy/food on the bottom when I got home.
the younger fry are fine, but those two passed away.

The remaining ones dip is hardly noticeable.

pictures were a hassle so I took videos of the fry:
youtube link 1
youtube link 2

the youngest fry batch were moved in with the older fry, so now my ten gallon is empty other than some plant bits and snails I'm trying to decide if I want to keep or get rid of.
The youngest fry are behind in growth because I wasn't here to do the daily water changes and multiple feedings. 

If you're interested in not-special needs guppies, Lucillia, those males n the vid are gorgouse in person.
The red-orange looks pink in light, circled by purple. some have black spots and some have yellow in the tails...they're a mash of colors. xD

Not under light you can't see the purple but the bodies on some is a pearly white.
I'm really tempted to keep one or two.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh they're Endler mixes! The ones with the yellow in their tails and sort of just neon colors definitely have Endler blood in them ^_^ very beautiful!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

When I saw the spots before I left I figured at least the first female had been hit by an endler/endler cross.

I'm really hoping my cobra got to her for her second drop(the youngest fry) and it's not stored sperm.

But they are sooooo pretty. Just not what I'm planning to work with.

I believe the females to be pregnant already(didn't get back soon enough to separate like I'd hoped) so will likely be keeping them or giving them to the petshop(unless someone wants an endler cross pregnant female, eithe crossed back wth a sibling and/or a HB panda sized male I have in there) xD)

The youngest fry will be seperated once they start to grow, I'm not going anywhere until thanks giving.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If I knew my Betta's wouldn't kill them including the adults, I would because they are gorgeous but....unfortunately all my boy's and girls are killers >.< How I wish I could set up an Nano 10 gallon with a beautiful male guppy as a center piece fish! lol I had one all planned out until I figured out that i have to use my 10 gallon for girls that never went into my sorority and aren't sick from whatever is in there and that is killing them all. Possible Mycobacteria infection :-/


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your sorority, be careful no to cross contaminate any other tanks.
Have you started to try to treat it with meds.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's alright, I've hit Acceptance already and just want everything to be done with. I've lost four females already, fifth has callamamus worms so she's been out of the tank and the sixth is the first one I pulled but miraculously she's still alive. I've tried KanaPlex, Furan-2 and Jungle Lifeguard because I had it. Nothing worked, oh and Hydrogen Peroxide bath's as well. None of my males have been showing signs except for Rembrandt (in the pic) and not sure if it's Myco's yet or not, still need to do a necropsy but it's something sort of contagious.

I've used the same siphon for all my tanks but now I've been disinfecting with 91% alcohol and I guess it's helping, no one else from my tanks are sick so thats good. But whatever it is is eating it's way up my hierarchy of my girls, three more are showing signs of the illness now.

You can read about it here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=262458


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

At least it's not spreading to the other tanks.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent a message to Lucillia to see if she's still willing to take some.
I have 6 of those endler esque males and I /think/ one of the black and yellows is a male, but he won't hold still for me to get a good look.

I'm going to keep my favorite male, the other *5 males need a home*.

*Females* wise...yup,*pregant*. One dropped fry today..>.> Less than 2 months old,the little bugger. Need to separate these younger fry asap. xD
Females are available, but I'm thinking I'm just going keep them/most of them.
If Lucillia doesn't want all 5 of those boys, I can _maybe offer them up as pre-hit trios_ for someone who wants to raise fry of their own(I'd throw in some food for the fry..and maybe some fry xD).


I'm going to buy some bags off aquabid in the morning, so either way fish will be able to go out next week hopefully.
Can add some snails(based on what information/pictures I can find they're ramshorns. Mostly browns, few reds/pinks. They carry blue(there's a blue one but I'm keepng it).
They eat leftovers in your and are fun to watch. Bigger fish will eat them as a nice snack.

If not rehomed from here or the guppy site I'm on they'll be going to the petstore in 2 weeks.
I'm bidding on my dream HM's and have someone who may have some moscows available in a month and _need the room_ so I can start my project.​


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Found a home for most of the older fry, woot!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you still have fry that need homes?


----------

